# Dawes Super Galaxy...Just Bought It



## HARPO (Dec 5, 2021)

Picked this one up a few hours ago. It's missing the panniers and fenders, but at least the guy kept the Brooks saddle. I think it's from 1984 from what I could find out, but at any rate it's the first Dawes I've owned. To bad it's way to small for me, but it's another project to work after I finish two other bikes I'm currently trying to finish. 

Lol...check out the seat post...

The guy's parents had the bike in their garage when they recently moved, and he believed his father had gotten it at a Garage Sale years ago. He didn't want it, so up for sale it went. I wanted it because it was a _great_ price, and more importantly, had the Stronglight drilled chain rings. Also, it was a mile from my daughters house (_30 miles from my house_) so I stopped in to see the Grand Kids. Great morning!


----------



## HARPO (Dec 5, 2021)

...and a  bunch more... 🤪

But, check out the detail on the bottom bracket! I only noticed it when I took the photos.


----------



## juvela (Dec 5, 2021)

-----

congratulations of this terrific find!

the 99 bis chainset is quite the eye catcher

this is one case where there can be no argument over who made the shell...

catalogue archive resideth at this locus -









						Dawes bicycle catalogs -
					

...




					2velo.com
				




...and also at this one -









						Catalogues
					

Visit the post for more.




					dawescycles.wordpress.com
				




Super Gal o' MCMLXXXII for comparison -





catalogues of 1984 & 1985 include specifications crosstable:



			https://dawescycles.files.wordpress.com/2019/03/1984-dawes-cat-vcc-library.pdf
		




			https://dawescycles.files.wordpress.com/2019/03/1985-dawes-cat.pdf
		


lug pattern appears BOCAMA 80/I

fork crown BOCAMA

headset appears Brampton

-----


----------



## HARPO (Dec 5, 2021)

@juvela  Roger, Thanks As Usual!! 😎

1984 was the Catalog I had found that pretty much was dead on before I purchased the bike. To bad it isn't my size frame, but a bit of a rarity nonetheless from what I've seen.  🙂


----------



## juvela (Dec 5, 2021)

-----

you'll definitely want to order a replacement tubing transfer

am thinking ~375-425USD when completed

but then you know your market far better than i ever could... 😉 

you shall have lots of good fun working with this find!  😃


-----


----------



## juvela (Dec 5, 2021)

-----

evidently a previous owner elected to retain/remove the racks & mudguards

we can see from the dropout eyelets that something was attached there in the past...





-----


----------



## HARPO (Dec 5, 2021)

@juvela  Yes, they were standard equipment with the bike (see catalog page). I asked if he still had them and he said no. ☹️ 

Had I not asked about the Brooks saddle, I might not have gotten that when I purchased the bike.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2021)

Great quality bikes.
Serious mileage machines that are still really popular with touring riders.
Nice find.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 9, 2021)

I'm working on the Sprite and Hawthorne I recently bought, but I can't wait to tackle this one. I have reconditioned the Brooks saddle, though 😛.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 13, 2021)

Did a quick wipe and polish of a small area to see what the color really is... 🙂


----------



## HARPO (Dec 30, 2021)

Well, this is a little crazy. 🤪

As I'm working on the bike, I wanted to see how the Brooks saddle would look back on it after I had removed the other seat that was on it when I bought it. Low and behold, it doesn't fit! The rails on the saddle are wider than the brackets that would hold it in place. The other seat fit fine because they're narrower. But... it's the seat post that came with the bike as is the Brooks saddle. What the heck is going on??!! 😩


----------



## juvela (Dec 30, 2021)

-----

in this case it is probably manufacturing tolerances or else a post-manufacture tweaking

for background, there are standard and narrow saddle frames and pillars

for example here is a catalogue page from Campag showing the standard and narrow editions of their pillar






-----


----------



## HARPO (Dec 30, 2021)

@juvela  Thank you. 
Well, if this is the original to the bike as is the saddle...how the heck did it go on??

I've come across this issue in the past, but from changing different saddles. This is just weird. ☹️


----------



## juvela (Dec 30, 2021)

-----

perchance someone tweaked the frame in order to fit it, or attempt to fit it, to another saddle pillar or saddle clip... 


-----


----------



## HARPO (Dec 30, 2021)

I decided to place a different saddle on it. A suede one I had from a Univega. Fits perfectly, and seems to look pretty nice on the bike due to both colors.  🙂


----------



## juvela (Dec 30, 2021)

-----








*AND *the cycle looks so much better with the pillar mounted the right way round 😄


-----


----------



## HARPO (Jan 13, 2022)

Pretty much done, and I still need a tube for the front tire...


----------



## HARPO (Jan 18, 2022)

Sold the bike yesterday... and it went to a guy who moved here to Long Island from England back in 1990. What are the odds!  🙂 He asked me to contact him if I ever come across any others in this size frame.


----------

